# Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!



## zammut (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 

habe mir vor kurzem den Minn Kota Vantage 80 24 Volt mit elektrisch ausfahrbarem Schaft zugelegt. Der Motor verfügt über drei Anschlusskabel, einmal 24 Volt schwarz, einmal 24 Volt rot und einmal 12 Volt gelb. 

Vorhergesehen ist, dass man zwei 12 Volt Batterien in reihe schaltet. Also Kabel an + und - der jeweilgien 12 Volt Batterien um eine 24 Volt Spannung zu erzeugen. 

An die beiden freien + und - Pole der Batterien dann die beiden Motorkabel. Das gelbe Kabel was lediglich für den elektrisch ausfahrbaren Schaft ist wird an der Brücke angebracht ( + Pol ). 

Hier ein Diagram dazu:

https://www.google.de/search?biw=1600&bih=768&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=U8T1Wsy0Osi8swHnt4mQAg&q=minn+kota+vantage+wire&oq=minn+kota+vantage+wire&gs_l=img.3...24998.26386.0.26630.5.5.0.0.0.0.130.414.3j2.5.0....0...1c.1.64.img..0.1.108...0i19k1j0i30i19k1.0.S_3lEESC-Cw#imgrc=7EneyzKun2ueRM:&spf=1526056047456


*Mein Problem: *

Ich habe nicht zwei 12 Volt Batterien sondern eine 24 Volt Batterie (Jaro Cell 24V 50Ah). Somit fehlt mir ein Anschluss für das gelbe Kabel.

Hat jemand Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann? ;+


----------



## DJT (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!*

Hi, mit dem verwendeten Akku ohne Basteleien (Widerstand auf 12 V) garnicht.
Sicher gab es einen Grund für die Anschaffung des 24 V Akkus.

:m
Lösungsvorschlag: ein weiterer 12 V Akku mit geringer Ah (Kapazität, da elektr. Höhenverstellung kein Dauerbetrieb ...) und dessen Minuspol an das schwarze Kabel des Minuspols des 24V Akkus und gelbes Kabel an Pluspol des 12 V Akkus.

|wavey:


----------



## zammut (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!*

Der Grund für die Anschaffung der 24 Volt Batterie ist mein 24 Volt Terrova vorne am Bug. Geplant war, dass ich den 24 Volt Block einfach für beide Motoren nutze.

 Also einfach eine 12 Volt Batterie mit beispielsweise 20 Ah kaufen, die beiden Motorkabel ganz normal an die 24 Volt Batterie, das gelbe Kabel an + von der 12 Volt Batterie und ein zusätzliches Kabel an - der 24 Volt Batterie und - der 12 Volt Batterie ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## DJT (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!*

"Also einfach eine 12 Volt Batterie mit beispielsweise 20 Ah kaufen, die  beiden Motorkabel ganz normal an die 24 Volt Batterie, das gelbe Kabel  an + von der 12 Volt Batterie und ein zusätzliches Kabel an - der 24  Volt Batterie und - der 12 Volt Batterie ?! |kopfkrat"


Ja genauso würde ich es machen.


----------



## mlkzander (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!*

ich würde mir einen DC 24 auf DC 12 wandler holen.........


----------



## Speedy585 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!*

Hallo Zammut,
habe dir eine PN geschickt.
Wollte gerne wissen wo du den Motor bekommen hast.


----------



## mathias160888 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!*



Speedy585 schrieb:


> Hallo Zammut,
> habe dir eine PN geschickt.
> Wollte gerne wissen wo du den Motor bekommen hast.



Hallo Speedy,

gibt in DE noch einen Laden der drankommt und in Holland gibt es einen, da liegen die Quasi aufen haufen.

Kannst mich gerne anschreiben.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Speedy585 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota Vantage anschließen - Hilfeeeeeeee!!!*

Hallo Matthias,
habe dir vor geraumer Zeit eine PN geschrieben. Kannst die ja mal anschauen


----------

